# Stonegate Motor Speedway debut races



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Annoucing the debut race at Stonegate Motor Speedway, in Chesapeake Virginia, Saturday May 9th

MASCAR sanctioned racing for the Modified class (3 ohm magnet cars with polymer traction magnets). Modifieds are the fastest class in MASCAR, and they'll do battle on the 4'X16' Tomy road course. 

Modified record stands today at 2.935s per lap on 68' of track by track owner Dan Mueller...he doesn't expect it to last very long.

Track pix and directions:
http://bat-jet.com/mascar/dans.html


----------



## Magnuts (Mar 20, 2003)

Finally a break in the clouds, led to a great day for racing in Chesapeake. Dan Mueller was hosting his first MASCAR race on his 4'x16' Tomy track, with the fastest class we race, Modifieds doing battle. Jeff Crabtree led the field and earned TQ winning the 2.5 minute round robin with less than a lap over Steve Jones. Ronnie Jamerson and Tom Bowman filled out the A Main. The B Main saw Ray Etheridge top the heat with 335 lap in the 5 minute mains, good for third overall. The A Main was the real Battle of Stonegate as Jeff, Steve, Tom and Ronnie battled. Jeff had the highest total, but failed the post race inspection of all the cars, with a sub 3 ohm armature. That left Tom the victor with 342 laps, his first in any of the magnet classes. Steve Jones was second at 340 laps. 

Complete pictorial race report:
http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/5-9-09.html

Round 13 is BeachJets at Ronnie Jamerson's Church Hill Raceway, Gloucester, VA ...Saturday May 30th.
4'x16' Wizzard Track: http://www.bat-jet.com/mascar/ronnies.html


----------

